# keine inet verbindung mir mandrake



## m3n@ce (30. Juni 2002)

ich hab mir vor kurzer zeit Mandrake linux installiert und hab sogesagt keinen schimmer von linux.
ich wollte meine inte verbindung konfigurieren, aber das Modem wurde nicht gefunden... Ich habe ADSL und habe Mein ADSL Modem via USB verbunden..brauche gute hilfe jez....
hab mir auch die anderen tuts gelesen, aber irgendwie kam nix.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juni 2002)

Da die Internet verbindung über DSL ein komplexeres Thema ist 
brauchen wir mehr Infos:

Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert und läuft?

Nameserver eingetragen ?

usw.

Also bitte nutze mal  und geb Nameserver ein. 
bzw Netzwerkkarte

Und lese bitte hierzu noch : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=19171
welches nicht ohne grund als wichtig makiert ist.


----------



## m3n@ce (30. Juni 2002)

ich hab keine anhnung von linux...und was ich da beachten muss wenn ich einen internet zugang configuriere..
Außerdem benutze ich keine netzwerkkarte, sondern ich habe eine Verbindung zum Modem über USB Kabel...
und in dieser /etc/resolv.conf steht nur mein Provider..
und sonst nix mehr
ich bräuchte sogesagt nähere Erläuterungen


----------



## m3n@ce (1. Juli 2002)

achja...hab da noch ne frage nebenbei.....Könnstest du mich oder ich dich eventuell in icq adden, weil bis ich das problem gelöst hab vergehen jahre in diesem forum


----------



## m3n@ce (2. Juli 2002)

Äääähmm... ich kann diese Tutorials dreimal auf den Kopf stellen...
trotzdem wird dort nicht mein Problem geschildert...
Wie gesagt benutze ich keine Netzwerkkarte, sondern ein USB Kabel..
Meine Frage liegt einfach nur darin, ob ich mich auch über USB ins Internet einwählen kann.

Würde gerne um ein Antwort bitten...denn ich alleine kann dieses Problem sicherlich nicht beheben..

Danke schonmal den Leuten die mir helfen..

MfG menace


----------



## dfd1 (31. August 2002)

*USB und Modem unter Madrake 8.2*

Hallo Leute
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem
Meine Interneteinwahl ginge über ein USB-Modem analog (hehehe). Aber ich krieg keine Verbindung hin. Er spricht nicht mal das Modem an, obwohl er weiss, das eines vorhanden währe.

Dazu habe ich für ins LAN eine Netzwerkkarte. Kann es sein, dass er die Netzwerkarte anspricht?? Wenn ja, wie unterbinde ich das??

MFG

DFD

PS: Bin auch ein Linux-Neuling

_ Nachtrag: _ 
Ich habe auch einen Drucker (HP Deskjet 640C) an USB-Port angeschlossen. Dieser funktioniert fast noch besser als unter Win XP


----------



## Christian Fein (31. August 2002)

Ich habe diesen Link oben gepostet da steht u.a drinne wie mann sein problem beschreiben soll:

Was ist hilfreich ?

- Welche Linux Distribution (Vers. Nr)

- Welcher Kernel Kernel vers. Nr.

- Wann tritt das Problem auf ?

- Welche Fehlermeldung erscheint ?

- Was steht in den zugehörigen Log Dateien (im Verzeichnis /var/log )

- Falls es mal klappte und urplötzlich probleme macht : Was habt ihr unmittelbar geändert.

- Falls das Problem mit Hardware zu tun hat - Welche Hardware? Hersteller Version usw.
_________________________________
Dies ist soweit wichtig 
denn ohne informationen von euch 
wird euch keiner helfen koennen.

Es wird so schon nicht einfach. 
Aber es währe hilfreich wenn ihr sagt welches USB Modem bzw was für ein ADSL Modem und ob auch die richtigen Module geladen wurden. 

Zu der Netzwerkarte bzw Netzwerkverbindungen gibt mal bitte 
ifconfig 
bei bestehender Verbindung ein.


----------



## mckueken (7. Januar 2004)

Hi.
Also ich habs gleiche Prob ich hab Suse 9.0
(gekauft--->handbuch steht aba nix darüber)
das verwendet den Kernel 2.4

Ich bin bei 1und1 und verwende das At-AR215 per usb von Allied Telesyn...

Ich hab bei allen möglichen Tuts geguggt aber es nützt nix da ich von befehlen null  ahnung hab--->habs heute erst installiert....und wieder de-installiert....

Ich bin halt totaler Newbie un kapier die Tuts absolut nicht........
Ich bin ja bereit Linux kennen zu lernen aber um was zu erfahren bräucht ich da schon I-Net....  
wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet/könntet.

greetz  Marc


Edit:
(sorry wenns nit ausm posting hervor ging aber es geht  garnit,also er erkennt weder das Gerät noch probiert er überhaupt es zu nutzen)


----------

